# Dr. Martyn-Lloyd Jones video interview



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 1, 2011)

This link will be of interest as it features an interview of the late Dr. Martyn-Lloyd Jones. 
Dieter Schneider


----------



## lynnie (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, I enjoyed that. Last summer I read Murray's bio and I am now reading DML-J's excellent book "Revival".


----------



## bookslover (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, he died 30 years ago today (March 1, 1981, at 81).

A very interesting interview. I think that's the first time I've ever seen film of him.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 2, 2011)

a great link, thank you for posting. It leads to a lot more, too!


----------



## discipulo (Mar 2, 2011)

bookslover said:


> Yes, he died 30 years ago today (March 1, 1981, at 81).
> 
> A very interesting interview. I think that's the first time I've ever seen film of him.



Me too, great to see this! I still remember the first time I got Tapes (yep, that's how it was a while ago) from the Dr.

I had never heard anyone preach like him, like Packer said, there was so much sense of reverence and authority in his preaching.


----------

